# Thickness Planer.



## FATGUY (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi guys, am looking for an affordable thickness planer (around $500-$600) Does anyone have a model they reccomend? It will be used for hardwoods,mostly walnut and cherry. This will not be used in a productin style enviroment. Thanks guys in advance for your help.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nik, my bro bought a 15" Grizzly and used the snot out of it, it also could take moulding knives to do moulding. Now, granted, the model he got was like $1,100 bucks. You could always find one used though.

I've used several 12" models on job sites from Dewalt to Delta.

The biggest thing you want to keep in mind is knives. Are they cheap to replace, easy to get, and resharpenable. The Dewalt model I was using used chitty little knives that were expensive, and had to be ordered. They were also a pain in the ass to get correctly set again on the planer head.

If you want some opinions from folks with a lot of seat time with them -- get in the phonebook and start calling local cabinet shops. Those guys use planers everyday, and probably have the model they settled on from years of different ones in their shop.

Here's some reading for you: 15" Planer Comparison: Grizzly vs. Powermatic vs. Delta and More! |


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Nate!


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 7, 2011)

does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 7, 2011)

Check it out bro. . . Look at the Powermatic and 15" Jet in Anderson. There's also others listed, lots to chose from. 

planer on SearchTempest


----------



## imagineero (Dec 8, 2011)

The bigger the better. I've used the makita and dewalt 12" models, they are ok but really only made for thicknessing cheap light lumber like store pine. On hardwoods you're going to be making a lot of passes to remove any meaningful amount of timber. The 12" width is also limiting if you are milling your own lumber. If you are going to go with one of the 12" models get the makita. 

A better option is to get a used industrial one. They hold their value better, are super powerful and usually come with spare blades etc that are probably worth more than what you pay for the machine. You will need some extra wiring in your house though.

Shaun


----------



## swift4me (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm here in Europe, so the brand probably isn't going to help you much, but I bought a fairly inexpensive (300 Euros/$400) that is a 12" model, and for me it has been fine on chestnut, cherry and oak, along with pine. I've used it a fair amount over two years and have yet to change the blades, although I think I'm getting close. 

I had access to some good used industrial planers, but didn't want the hassle of rewiring the shop for 380V instead of 220.

Seems to me, sometimes buying a less expensive machine makes sense, depending on what you want to do.

Pete


----------



## tjbier (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Nik, 
The Dewalt 735 is a decent "portable" planer, I've heard the Makita planer is really good..Delta has a nice one too.
Stay away from the 1st gen Ridgid planer, the newer one is not so bad.
If gun to my head i'd pick the Dewalt 735(and I don't like Dewalt) or the Makita 2012NB
Careful on the Dewalt though, they go through blades and they have 2 portable ones and one is a bit cheaper, so don't get the cheaper one (734) cuz you think its a good deal.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 10, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Check it out bro. . . Look at the Powermatic and 15" Jet in Anderson. There's also others listed, lots to chose from.
> 
> planer on SearchTempest


 The woodshop at our local high school has a lot of powermatic tools. Top notch stuff if it lives in that class it will live thruogh a mushroom cloud.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nik, did you check on the Powermatic or the Jet?


----------



## teascouts (Dec 10, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> does anyone else have any suggestions?



Personally I run the PowerMatic. I used to have a Rockwell RC-33 and it performed well. I would stay away from the "toy" portable planers. While they are OK for occasional field use, you'll fry it fast in production work. I've run 1000 - 2000 BF at a time and had no problems with a 3HP machine. The Jet and Grizzly are OK for knock-offs. You'll find that you will also need a dust collector. A good shop vac with a cyclone pre-separator will suffice for a while.

Check out your local craigslist. I just picked up an old RC-33 for $250 and gave it to one of my guys as a bonus. A little cleaning and tuning and he's off to the races, happy as a pig in...well, you know what they say pigs are happy in. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 10, 2011)

I have not. This is going to be a christmas gift for a friend of mine paid for by his wife and she would prefer to buy brand new.


----------



## teascouts (Dec 10, 2011)

tjbier said:


> Hey Nik,
> The Dewalt 735 is a decent "portable" planer, I've heard the Makita planer is really good..Delta has a nice one too.
> Stay away from the 1st gen Ridgid planer, the newer one is not so bad.
> If gun to my head i'd pick the Dewalt 735(and I don't like Dewalt) or the Makita 2012NB
> ...



Hi Tom.


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 10, 2011)

teascouts said:


> Personally I run the PowerMatic. I used to have a Rockwell RC-33 and it performed well. I would stay away from the "toy" portable planers. While they are OK for occasional field use, you'll fry it fast in production work. I've run 1000 - 2000 BF at a time and had no problems with a 3HP machine. The Jet and Grizzly are OK for knock-offs. You'll find that you will also need a dust collector. A good shop vac with a cyclone pre-separator will suffice for a while.
> 
> Check out your local craigslist. I just picked up an old RC-33 for $250 and gave it to one of my guys as a bonus. A little cleaning and tuning and he's off to the races, happy as a pig in...well, you know what they say pigs are happy in. :hmm3grin2orange:



I understand and appreciate the point you're making. I always reccomend a used pro saw compared to a new home owner saw but this really won't see any production type work and luckily I'm not footing the bill.


----------



## teascouts (Dec 10, 2011)

The Dewalt 735 will run $500-$600. It's a step above homeowner, and fine for weekly field use. All depends on their requirements, physical and financial.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 10, 2011)

She might not get her cake and eat it too (for her price range). If she wants a production planer, she's gonna have to pay for it.

The jobsite planers do have their limitations, but I've personally used ones that have hundreds of hours and are still going strong.

My recommendation to her is to get a nice used one, like the two I posted, and if anything, give them a little refurb. Some new knives and some paint will go a long way.

If dude is going ape-chit on planing thousands of BF, he's gonna want an industrial model.


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope my original post wasn't confusing but it will NOT be used in production. He's a hobbiest.


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 10, 2011)

BTW, I want to thank you all for your responses. I very much hope that I'm not coming across as someone who asks advice, then doesn't listen. If I were buying for me, it would definately be a good used pro model.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay, if he's just a hobbiest, any one of the pro model 12"-15" will do him fine.

Like said earlier, avoid the ones with expensive, hard to get knives.


----------



## tjbier (Dec 10, 2011)

teascouts said:


> Personally I run the PowerMatic. I used to have a Rockwell RC-33 and it performed well. I would stay away from the "toy" portable planers. While they are OK for occasional field use, you'll fry it fast in production work. I've run 1000 - 2000 BF at a time and had no problems with a 3HP machine. The Jet and Grizzly are OK for knock-offs. You'll find that you will also need a dust collector. A good shop vac with a cyclone pre-separator will suffice for a while.
> 
> Check out your local craigslist. I just picked up an old RC-33 for $250 and gave it to one of my guys as a bonus. A little cleaning and tuning and he's off to the races, happy as a pig in...well, you know what they say pigs are happy in. :hmm3grin2orange:



I agree, I have a Woodmaster 718 and it has some guts to it, but for a hobbyist a smaller one would be fine.


----------



## Brian Harnett (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a delta bench top 12 inch planer bought it in 92. it still works great quiet and a very nice surface finish the knives are cheap around 20 bucks for double edge they are easy to set.

they still sell it.
http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-ShopMaster-TP305-2-Inch-Portable/dp/tags-on-product/B0007DFWR6


----------



## qweesdraw (Jan 3, 2012)

I like my Delta 12in also.
Makita has very good reviews.
If buying used make sure the wheels that pull the wood are in good shape.


----------

